# The Enligsh are calling! The English are calling!



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I just got off the phone with a Brit who decided to take up the UltraShy Phone Challenge. We talked for about 90 minutes. Two SAS members in a single day -- a new record for me.

He confirms my theory that failure by doctors to give patients enough benzos to treat their anxiety leads to more alcoholism. Actually, I shouldn't use the word "enough" as that suggests they he's able to get some, but not as much as needed. He saw his doc today in the morning and got nowhere -- no benzos, no MAOIs, just crap about how you simply need to face your fears.

On the way home he stopped a liquor store and bought a liter of Smirnoff Vodka. He'd finished 2/3 of a liter by the time he called, which would be late afternoon in the UK. This confirms my theory that no benzos = more drinking as people seek to self-medicate when the medical establishment basically gives them the finger.


----------



## torties (Sep 10, 2006)

Congrats on the new record!!

I think vodka could possibly work like a prescription drug. However, instead of drinking 2/3 of a liter in a sitting, it would need to be treated as a prescription. Ex. one to two shots of vodka, three times a day. Ya' know. In moderation throughout the day. Give your liver time to process everything properly so it doesn't get sick. I wonder if it would be really that much more harmful.....


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: The Enligsh are calling! The English are calling!*



torties said:


> Congrats on the new record!!


Thank you.



torties said:


> I think vodka could possibly work like a prescription drug. However, instead of drinking 2/3 of a liter in a sitting...


He drank it over about 6 hours from after his useless doc visit till he called me. It's harder to detect when someone is drunk since you can't be sure how much is due to his natural British accent & how much is due to being loaded.



torties said:


> it would need to be treated as a prescription.


Back during Prohibition doctors could & did write millions of prescriptions for medicinal whiskey, which you then got filled at your pharmacy. I found that out while researching Prohibition and though that most amusing. Did docs back then say: "Take two shots of Jack Daniel's and call me in the morning?" :lol


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Sounds like your solution is simply to substitute one drug for another.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

:lol Congrats!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Amocholes said:


> Sounds like your solution is simply to substitute one drug for another.


Tempted to agree - though if your doc says "face your fears" without adding any kind of extra suggestions, that is pretty crappy.

Would you rather be on benzodiazepenes for the rest of your life (and man do they have some fun long term side effects), or genuinely get to the bottom of why you feel like you do and then beat it that way?

Ross


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Would you rather be on benzodiazepenes for the rest of your life (and man do they have some fun long term side effects), or genuinely get to the bottom of why you feel like you do and then beat it that way?


i'm sure that 100% of people with mental disorders would rather beat their issues by getting to the bottom of their issues and taking a more psychotherapeutic approach. however, it is not what one wishes, but what is realistically feasible. some people on this board wouldnt even be able to get to their therapist appointment if it weren't for that godsend bottle of klonopin, and some people _still_ can't make that appointment, even with the meds.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: re: The Enligsh are calling! The English are calling!*



torties said:


> I think vodka could possibly work like a prescription drug. However, instead of drinking 2/3 of a liter in a sitting, it would need to be treated as a prescription. Ex. one to two shots of vodka, three times a day. Ya' know. In moderation throughout the day. Give your liver time to process everything properly so it doesn't get sick. I wonder if it would be really that much more harmful.....


i think that in moderation alcohol can work wonders on anxiety (like you said, a shot here and there). i don't know about using it as legitimate treatment, though. you'd end up being homebound all day. what we need is alcohol in pill form without the severe intoxicating effects, and i believe that is called B-E-N-Z-O-S.


----------



## Grantonio (Jan 20, 2006)

people become stupid and don't give a **** when they drink alcohol. normal prescription drugs help the chemical imbalance while not making you stupid. start with meds then work your way to cognitive thinking, then it is all down hill from there


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Sorry Ultra - I was having a bad day when I wrote that one.

I need biscuits.

Ross


----------



## User (Mar 20, 2004)

Using alcohol as treatment for SA sounds great on paper, but I don't think it's a wise decision. Especially if you're struggling with depression. I feel like it's playing with fire: you could very well be damning yourself to a lifetime struggle with alcoholism (on top of SA, depression and whatever else you're dealing with). Plus, you can't drink and drive.

Congrats on the phone conversation, *UltraShy*!


----------

